# Hello from Fort Walton Beach, FL



## Luvskiffs

Enjoy restoring small skiffs like the Kennedy Kraft. Just finished a Ward and now working on a Kennedy Kraft and another boat that I am uncertain who the manufacturer is or what year it was made. The unknown boat builder apparently boat a Kennedy Kraft mold as it looks similar.


----------



## CPurvis

Hello! Also from FWB. I have alot of memories of Kennedy Kraft boats. You should post some pics.


----------



## Padre

Welcome from Destin


----------



## Luvskiffs

I finished a Ward and am working on two other boats. One is a blue Kennedy kraft and I don't know who made the other one. Just got a 4th green Kennedy Kraft that I will restore after






















































I finish these two.


----------



## garetb123

Very interested in the kennedy kraft hull but cant seem to find one anywhere. Do you know of someone?


----------



## Luvskiffs

garetb123 said:


> Very interested in the kennedy kraft hull but cant seem to find one anywhere. Do you know of someone?


You looking to restore one or get one that has already been rebuilt? Almost all of the ones I found have been trashed over the years and require a new transom and possibly new fllor!


----------



## Boatrider

I'm very interested in purchasing a 14 foot Kennedy Kraft skiff, and would like to know more about details, such as seeing some of the restored and not yet restored. I'd also like to know where you're located, and any pictures, and pricing that may be available. Thank you


----------

